# Old Ukrainian Village



## Randy (Apr 12, 2010)

English Russia Village in Ukraine


----------



## Bevo (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazing picture!

You can almost feel a bit of creep on the back of the neck, in a good way.
A good picture should make you feel something..this does.


----------



## Randy (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree entirely. The setting and some of the filters help a lot but damn, the architecture and the photography are such a trip. I just wish they had some high-resolution copies for download on there, because that'd make a sick wallpaper.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome pictures


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 13, 2010)

Whoa its so heavily filtered it looks like snap shots from a game  (in a good way)


----------



## playstopause (Apr 13, 2010)

Freaking nice bro!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2010)

Randy said:


> I agree entirely. The setting and some of the filters help a lot but damn, the architecture and the photography are such a trip. I just wish they had some high-resolution copies for download on there, because that'd make a sick wallpaper.



Fuck yeah dude.

Wallpapers = My new passion


----------



## matty2fatty (May 2, 2010)

Too bad they didn't get any pictures of that cool looking cathedral thing in the background of one of the pictures....I'd say this place deserves 100 shots, not 5. This English Russia series is cool as hell though


----------

